
A Box You Want to Uncheck on LinkedIn - evo_9
http://www.linkedin.com/news?viewArticle=&articleID=693308600&gid=2877&type=member&item=66092688&articleURL=http%3A%2F%2Fbrandimpact%2Ewordpress%2Ecom%2F2011%2F08%2F10%2Fa-box-you-want-to-uncheck-on-linkedin%2F&urlhash=1aEs&goback=%2Egde_2877_member_66092688
======
madhouse
I opted to press the "Delete account" button instead. No nasty surprises like
this one then.

So far, it seems to work.

